# Riving Knife Won't Align



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

maybe someone can help me with this - I have a Porter Cable PCB270TS table saw (the bigger of the two that Lowe's sells) and I am having an issue with the riving knife.

As far as the manual is concerned, to align the riving knife I should be adjusting the set screws in the block that clams the whole assembly tight.

The problem is, whether I have the screws fully one way or the other, the riving knife still does not get all the way to the left side of the blade (viewed from the operators position) 

The knife just sits offset to the right, and it's driving me nuts. I will probably buy an aftermarket splitter, or make one, but I still want the option to be able to use the stock guard.

Anyone else had this issue?

Thanks in advance!

Hugh


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The knife should not be to one side or the other, but rather, directly in line with the blade. The directions for assembly should detail installation. If not you may have to fool with the hardware or shims to get it right.












 









.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Be sure the blade is mounted properly. May be a spacer or shim on the wrong side of the blade.


----------



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The knife should not be to one side or the other, but rather, directly in line with the blade. The directions for assembly should detail installation. If not you may have to fool with the hardware or shims to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Gary Beasley said:


> Be sure the blade is mounted properly. May be a spacer or shim on the wrong side of the blade.



Guy's, thanks for the replies. 

The blade is fully seated - I took off the original blade and fitted a Forrest WW2 Thin Kerf - that isn't really the problem though since the knife is not getting far enough over to even align (within expected tolerances) to the left side of the blade.

The saw is a month old so I can get onto Porter Cable about this.

I did read somewhere that someone said the block and set screws on a particular saw was not for adjusting the riving knife position, but for adjusting the tightness of the fit - and that there was another method to move the whole assembly over. Just wondered if anyone had heard this. I will get the back off the saw and have a closer look. 

A quick question - would it be a bad idea to shim the blade out?

Hugh


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I would not do any shimming of the blade to compensate for the problem. That is not proper operation of the tool. You _must _find out what the problem is and fix _that._


----------



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

daryl said:


> I would not do any shimming of the blade to compensate for the problem. That is not proper operation of the tool. You _must _find out what the problem is and fix _that._


Yes, the only reason I went into the possibility of shimming the blade is that I have a set of blade stabilizers, and if I put both of them on the blade is thrown outwards (too much). I was considering using just one on the outside. 

But anything other than finding the actual issue, as you suggest, will stick in my mind every day! :smile:

Hugh


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

hugh71158 said:


> Yes, the only reason I went into the possibility of shimming the blade is that I have a set of blade stabilizers, and if I put both of them on the blade is thrown outwards (too much). I was considering using just one on the outside.
> 
> But anything other than finding the actual issue, as you suggest, will stick in my mind every day! :smile:
> 
> Hugh


With a stabilizer, it goes on the outside of the blade under the nut. You only use one. A thin rimmed (or thin kerf) blade will be thinner, and the left side of it will be of a lesser distance than a full kerf blade. Your dilemma is likely a simple one. Read the installation instructions and visualize what may have to be turned around, relocated, or just plain adjusted to get the knife to line up. It could be as simple as a washer in the wrong place.












 









.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hugh - There was a thread about a month ago from a new PCB270TS owner who was having trouble with alignment. I discovered in that thread that the PCB270 has a variation of cabinet mounted trunnions. There might be some info in that thread that will help. 

woodworkingtalk.com/f12/pcb270ts-20837/


----------



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> With a stabilizer, it goes on the outside of the blade under the nut. You only use one. A thin rimmed (or thin kerf) blade will be thinner, and the left side of it will be of a lesser distance than a full kerf blade. Your dilemma is likely a simple one. Read the installation instructions and visualize what may have to be turned around, relocated, or just plain adjusted to get the knife to line up. It could be as simple as a washer in the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that's interesting. I was reading (in here maybe) that the stiffeners are meant to go on both sides of the blade - but, most people only use them on the one side, perhaps using the second part on a miter saw or similar.

I was going down the "one side only" route, but I am wondering whether I should even bother.

Thanks for the reply.









knotscott said:


> Hugh - There was a thread about a month ago from a new PCB270TS owner who was having trouble with alignment. I discovered in that thread that the PCB270 has a variation of cabinet mounted trunnions. There might be some info in that thread that will help.
> 
> woodworkingtalk.com/f12/pcb270ts-20837/


I did read that thread, and was hoping all the while that I would not have to start returning stuff! Easy with a hand saw, not so easy with a table saw. :smile:

I will have a closer look at things tomorrow, then maybe put in a call to PC.

Hugh


----------



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

Porter Cable customer service SUCKS!!!

Sorry, I had to get that off my chest!


----------



## anderson0196 (Mar 7, 2011)

Having a similar issue....and some other minor issues with the setup of this saw.

Did you resolve your problem Hugh?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I have this saw and while I did have to align the the knife, it was not a problem. Be sure you have the knife in the right position in the clamp. There are only two positions the the knife will lock in. I move mine up and down a little to make sure it is in the detentes before tightening the clamp. Also make sure you are following the complete instructions. There are two clamp screws and four adjusting screws.


----------



## hugh71158 (Jun 6, 2010)

anderson0196 said:


> Having a similar issue....and some other minor issues with the setup of this saw.
> 
> Did you resolve your problem Hugh?


Yes, my solution was to take it back to Lowes and get another one. :thumbsup:

I wasn't aware that it was only a 30 (not 90) day return policy on such tools, and I was over by about a week. But the manager said he wanted me to be happy, so would swap it out. Everything is good now.

Hugh


----------



## anderson0196 (Mar 7, 2011)

All set - I was not seating it properly but it took me an hour to figure this out....Thanks for the advice.


----------

